# Digging in to the '72 Super Sport...



## olddude55 (Aug 28, 2020)

Oh, boy...I figured it needed paint, cables, cable housings, nicer bar tape...
The chain is shot.  Stretched beyond any remaining useful life.  Got a new chain ready to go on.
The bearing cones in the front hub were pitted.  I was able to reface the cones by chucking the axle in the drill press and working the bearing faces with crocus cloth.
The real surprise is the bike has the wrong back wheel.  Chrome-plated steel Schwinn instead of Weinman alloy (the front is correct).  Might be why it's so difficult to get the wheel out of the rear dropouts.  I'll be checking the axle length.
Loads of play in the freewheel.  Ordered the Park Tools freewheel tool, while I'm waiting I might as well pull the bottom bracket and have a look.  After all, the grease in the front hub was like glue.  Brake Kleen wouldn't take it off.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Aug 28, 2020)

Sounds like a good project. Nor surprised about the rim, I have 2 Super Sports right now that I'm looking for a replacement Weinmann alloy for (they were changed for chrome steel).


----------



## olddude55 (Aug 29, 2020)

Found a new alloy replacement, Weinman, at the Schwinnstore complete with freewheel and skewer.
Great because the old freewheel sounds like it's full of gravel.


----------



## olddude55 (Sep 5, 2020)

More digging and the bike is completely disassembled.  It needs:
New wheels, front and rear.  Front looks like somebody used the bike on one of Whistler's jump trails.  The rear is steel, should be alloy.
The cones for the headset are pitted.
The freewheel has a ton of slop and sounds like it's running on crushed walnut shells.
The top tube on the frame has a slight curvature.  Very slight but noticeable.  Taking it to an LBS for a straightness check before I do anything else.  Canceled the new rear wheel.
If the frame is OK, the bike becomes a "next year" project.  Strip and repaint, switch to 700c wheels, flat bar, threaded BB, better brakes, new seat.
At least the derailleurs are in good shape.  And I got the stem out of the fork without any damage.  It was frozen but Aerokroil got it free.


----------

